# Bitte um Unterstützung - ein bisschen Unterstützung...



## Warnschild (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo und guten Morgen, Mädels,

ich habe eine Bekannte in Tschechien, die bei den Junioren recht erfolgreich Bahn fährt. Allerdings kommt sie aus der Provinz (und wenn ich das sage, meine ich wirklich "Provinz"!) und hat somit nicht so die Unterstützung, die sie meiner Meinung nach verdient hat. 

Nun gibt es in Tschechien jährlich die Wahl des "sympatischsten Radfahrers", und das Ganze auch in der Frauenkategorie. 

Sie hat mich gebeten, für sie abzustimmen. Ich dachte aber, wir könnten sie ein bisschen überraschen, indem sie richtig viel Unterstützung von Frauen auch hier aus Deutschland bekommt.

Wer gern mitmachen möchte:



Folgenden Link (Seite des tschechischen "Bund deutscher Radfahrer"-Äquivalents) verfolgen: www.ceskysvazcyklistiky.cz.
Auf das Bild von "Lucie Záleská" klicken.
Mailadresse eingeben.
Bestätigungsmail abwarten und auf den Link drücken.
= gevotet

Ich weiß nicht, ob sie was bekommt, wenn sie gewinnt, aber ich weiß, dass ihr das sehr guttäte, weil ihre Familie teils heftig am Kämpfen ist, um ihr das Radfahren weiter zu ermöglichen. 

Viele Grüße und danke euch,

warnschild


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Oktober 2010)

Immer gerne, zumal der Dealer meines Vertrauens ebenfalls aus Tschechien kommt und in seiner Jugend auch ein recht erfolgreicher Sportler in einer Rad-Randsportart war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Oktober 2010)




----------



## scylla (22. Oktober 2010)

gevoted


----------



## DieUrlauberin (22. Oktober 2010)

schon passiert!


----------



## Nuala (22. Oktober 2010)

erledigt!


----------



## swe68 (22. Oktober 2010)

mach' ich noch - nur nicht von diesem PC aus  (Job)


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Oktober 2010)

So, mehr als fünf Mailadressen habe ich nicht!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (22. Oktober 2010)

Hab auch gewählt.


----------



## Warnschild (24. Oktober 2010)

Ihr seid genial! Danke!


----------



## Bettina (25. Oktober 2010)

Und, hat es was gebracht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (25. Oktober 2010)

Bettina schrieb:


> Und, hat es was gebracht?



Muss mal schaun, bis wann es geht (falls ich's entschlüsseln kann  ) bzw. nachfragen...


----------



## Warnschild (25. Oktober 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Muss mal schaun, bis wann es geht (falls ich's entschlüsseln kann  ) bzw. nachfragen...



Okay, ich weiß jetzt mehr: Es geht bis zum 10. November um 24:00 Uhr.

Aktuell ist sie 3. 

Also gern weiter abstimmen... und "Werbung" machen.


----------



## Martina H. (26. Oktober 2010)

... gern geschehen


----------



## MiBi97 (29. Oktober 2010)

...abgestimmt


----------



## Fie (31. Oktober 2010)

Eine Lucie Záleská sehe ich da gar nicht. Nur eine Lucie Macikova. Ist das die Gleiche???


----------



## 4mate (1. November 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Eine Lucie Záleská sehe ich da gar nicht. Nur eine Lucie Macikova. Ist das die Gleiche???


Nein. Scrollen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

